# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  محمد العزام ( عيد ميلاد سعيد يا مان)

## MR.X

*

حبيت اكون اول المهنئين
واحكيلك 

هابي بيرذ دي تو يو 


محمد العزام

عقبال
169 سنة

علشان اشوف مكبرك كيف
*

----------


## محمد العزام

> *
> 
> حبيت اكون اول المهنئين
> واحكيلك 
> 
> هابي بيرذ دي تو يو 
> 
> 
> محمد العزام
> ...



وانت بالف الف الف خير يا صديقي 

شو بدو يكون مكبري على العكازة وبنصير نسمع اغنية ختيار على العكازة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

كل عام وانت بالف خير
بس انا هناتك قبل ........صح؟ :Db465236ff: 

وهاي الجاتو


يمكن تكون كيكه عرس :Db465236ff:  يالله الفال الك

----------


## محمد العزام

:Db465236ff: انتي هناتي بالاول بس خليها بيني وبينك عشان ربيع 

وشكرا على الجاتو بس كنت بتمنى تعطيني ثمنها عشان ما بحبها كثير  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

كل سنه وانت سالم محمد عقبال الفرحة الكبرى

----------


## محمد العزام

وانت سالم يا محمد 

بدنا نفرح بيك بالاول شد حيلك ما ضل فيها

----------


## Sad Story

كل عام وانت بخير محمد وان شاء الله العمر المديد..

----------


## ابو العبد

كل عام وانت بألف خير يا صديقي و عقبال الف سنة ...

ونشفك بعد الف سنة شب ما شاء الله عليك.... ورده....

----------


## محمد العزام

> كل عام وانت بخير محمد وان شاء الله العمر المديد..


يسلمو وشكرا كثير الك

----------


## محمد العزام

> كل عام وانت بألف خير يا صديقي و عقبال الف سنة ...
> 
> ونشفك بعد الف سنة شب ما شاء الله عليك.... ورده....


وانت بالف خير صديقي 

وشكرا كثير

----------


## مدحت

كل 120 سنة وانت بخير

----------


## محمد العزام

وانت سالم يامدحت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كل عام وانت بألف ألف ألف خير محمد

----------


## محمد العزام

وانت بالف الف الف 1000 خير احمد

----------


## ابن الاردن

كل عام وانتى بخير ابو عزام :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

كــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## محمد العزام

> كل عام وانتى بخير ابو عزام


وانت بالف خير ابن الاردن

----------


## محمد العزام

> كــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عام وانت بالف خير


وانت بالف خير مهدي 

شكرا كثير

----------


## غسان

_


كل عام وانته بخير ... محمد 


_

----------


## محمد العزام

وانت بالف خير غسان وعقبال مانفرح بتخرجك يارب

----------


## حلم حياتي

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## محمد العزام

وانت بالف خير حلم حياتي

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## محمد العزام

يسلمو كثير دموع الورد وانتي بالف صحة وسلامة يا رب

----------


## Paradise



----------


## محمد العزام

يسملو كثير برادايس 

عنجد اول مرة في حد بهنيني بعيد ميلادي مثل هالعيد 

شكرا كثير الكم خجلتوني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بألف خير يا رب وينعاد عليك بالصحه والعافيه...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كل عام و انت بخير

----------


## محمد العزام

وانتو بالف الف  خير عمار ومحمد 

شكرا كثير

----------

